# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Used museum lighting priced for quick sale

## Joe Gargasz

*Available for purchase through Emory University Surplus: 
approximately 200 LSI Lighting Services inc. gallery lighting fixtures, in used working condition, some similar to the 280 and 290 series.
*Including an assortment of baffles, screening and some incandescent and halogen bulbs: (Par 38, Par 30, Par 16, r16, GU 10, MR16,  two prong and Edison base, spot and flood)
The top fixture pictured allows for light "boxing" and "gobo" capabilities
Enough lighting fixtures to light approximately 4000 sq ft of gallery space.
Mostly white in color, some cream, and some grey, see attached pictures.

lights1.jpglights2.jpglights3.jpg

All use LSI track product #31320. Matching end-feed for conduit, product is #31302, and end-caps are # 30303. The track is still manufactured by LSI and available through them.

*Track NOT included with this purchase.*

These lighting fixtures are perfect for a museum or gallery on a budget or in need of additional lighting fixtures for an existing system.

Willing to parcel , but would like all to go at once. 
ALL are boxed, on pallets, stretched wrapped and ready to ship.
ALL being sold for one money, "as is" *asking $5,000* with new owner arranging for pickup and delivery. 

*Please contact to make purchase arrangements or with additional questions.*

*Joseph Gargasz
Director of Exhibition Design
Michael C. Carlos Museum
Emory University
Phone 404-727-6004
joseph.gargasz@emory.edu
*

----------

